# Found some old trash on the curb



## MobilePioneer (2 mo ago)

It’s not the first time. 🤘


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Those are in nice shape. Awesome find!. One many trash is another man’s treasure. Lol!


----------



## CCole (Sep 9, 2020)

How do they sound?


----------



## M_Mark28 (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice, my neighbor was throwing out these kef 103.2’s. I snatched them up 😁


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Where is this magical land that people give away those beauties?!?


----------



## Sounds_Insane (8 mo ago)

There was a garage sale by my house a couple months ago, it looked like someone was into collecting home audio and died, everything was "make offer". Some of the stuff was in rough shape, looks like it was stored in a garage or basement for decades but other stuff looked new. What made me stop was some subs in styrofoam cubes I could see while driving by. they were Memorex 12" subs, just the raw drivers, brand new. I didn't know anything about any of the speaker there so I didn't grab anything, but I'm sure there was some deals to be had. The people probably threw it all away after. The lady watching over stuff was sleeping in a chair in the garage, she never knew I stopped by. haha


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I would jump a curb and run over pedestrians to get at those speakers. Wow.


----------

